
Eric Schmidt Wants to Be an Adult About This Whole Apple Thing - swohns
http://betabeat.com/2012/12/eric-schmidt-apple-android-maps-google/
======
swohns
I appreciate his "conflict & cooperation" approach to the their tiff, but the
truth is the conflict is more interesting and prevalent than the cooperation
here. Especially with Apple's reaction, openly going after the Kindle and Maps
could be a huge money pit for them.

